# Ebay refurbished nilfisk pw



## mike9876 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi I am new here and have been reading and learned a lot from the sit. I have been looking at refurbished nilfisk E130 and E140 pressure washers, the price is good for both. Just wondered if any of you think it would be a safe buy, it has 6months warranty. I was going to buy a new E130 until I saw these machines what will save me just over £100. Is there much difference between the E130 and E140. I am going to buy the autobright HD snow lance to use with it.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110569939835

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120604219413

Mike


----------



## mike9876 (Aug 6, 2010)

No reply from anybody.


----------



## rlc18 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi mate,

Id go with E140 simply because of the extra long hose you get with it, that will be so useful not having to drag the pressure washer round with you.

As for the different between them i dont no sorry.

Also the seller has 100% feedback so it seems like a safe, nice bargin 

I may even think about getting one myself!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

You may as well go and get a C120 tbh, the E130 like mine doesnt offer all that much over a C120.

You dont want one with a hose reel on it either as theyre a pain in the @rse :thumb: There is someone on eBay who sells extra long hoses, the rubber which are much better might be a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

They are worth a punt at that price. The seller seems to have good feedback so the warranty should be genuine.

The only differences between the E140 and E130 that I am aware of are the longer hose and 10 extra bar pressure on the E140. Pretty much the same otherwise.


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

I got my c120 pack from that guy - had no problems with it at all. Mine was a grade A refurbished machine, boxes had been clearly opened a re-sealed as would be expected plus some scuffs on the hose but nothing that didn't match the description. Frankly I've not even opened the patio clear that I got with it, just used it with my foam lance and the standard spray lance to wash the car - its been great.


----------



## mike9876 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replys guys, I think I will go for the E130 because it doesn't have hose reel, thanks for tip it will be a pain in the @rse, and a patio cleaner thrown in, something I will never use but its free so hey I will take it. Somebody said the C120 is as good as the E130 but unless you buy the 4-6 C120 what has a induction motor you get a universal motor, I know induction is better, I am right there.

I had ordered a E130 from the cleanerstore for £174 but cancelled it when I saw these on ebay, with the money saved on ebay E130 the foam lance will be bought with some of the savings.


Mike


----------



## cotswoldiver (Feb 15, 2010)

mike9876 said:


> Thanks for the replys guys, I think I will go for the E130 because it doesn't have hose reel, thanks for tip it will be a pain in the @rse, and a patio cleaner thrown in, something I will never use but its free so hey I will take it. Somebody said the C120 is as good as the E130 but unless you buy the 4-6 C120 what has a induction motor you get a universal motor, I know induction is better, I am right there.
> 
> I had ordered a E130 from the cleanerstore for £174 but cancelled it when I saw these on ebay, with the money saved on ebay E130 the foam lance will be bought with some of the savings.
> 
> Mike


Good spot and thanks for the link Mike
Just ordered one for myself as well to replace a tired old Karcher, but we will use it for patio cleaner as well so don't think the 'free' patio cleaner will end up on ebay this time!


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

was just going to get C110 (3.5) from Argos £64.00. Good spot. will now order from fleabay and put the money towards a lance
Thanks mate
TC


----------



## fingers1963 (Aug 1, 2010)

i have used these guys very good service.

well recommended


----------



## mike9876 (Aug 6, 2010)

Its great to hear others are benefiting from the find. I am glad I didn't see it after the new E130 was deleivered and used. I would of been gutted.

Its great to hear others have used the company and had good results.


----------



## russeus (Nov 4, 2009)

I am thinking of buying have you received the E130, this used, do you think?


----------



## russeus (Nov 4, 2009)

mike9876 said:


> Its great to hear others are benefiting from the find. I am glad I didn't see it after the new E130 was deleivered and used. I would of been gutted.
> 
> Its great to hear others have used the company and had good results.


I am thinking of buying have you received the E130, this used, do you think?


----------



## mike9876 (Aug 6, 2010)

I received the PW yesterday and it works fine, very powerful. A part of the handle broke off during transport, I contacted the seller who offered to send me out a new handle what I have accepted. Being a B grade it has scuff marks on it but that is only to be expected being a refurbished machine.

I am very pleased with the PW and plan to clean up the paving slabs in the garden. Done a test yesterday with the pencil nozzle and it clean the dirt away so fast it will take no time at all to complete the job.

Haven't used it on the car yet but thats in the garage getting repaired.


Mike


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

I bought from him at Christmas time last year. Good service not had aproblem with it at all...... Touch wood...:thumb:

Would buy from him again..


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW. I used one of these at work and it was an amazing little machine. If I didn't already have a big PW I'd of ordered one of these straight away.


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

I was looking at the Ebay deal but in the end I decided to get one from Argos £63 something.!! I have returned other things within guarantee time and they dont even look at it, just got me a new one, and it is easier to go down the road and return it......if I have to. at the moment my Nilfisk is great!!
TC


----------



## mike9876 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have had an email about the broken part on the handle, a new handle will be with me tomorrow.

Good service.

I was going to play with it today to clean up the paving in the garden but it started to rain, spoild my fun


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Went to pick one of these upto today ... brilliant customer service and will highly reccomend to anyone.

Sorted me with what i wanted and met my needs. Just give him a call as he has loads more stock than whats on ebay.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

russeus said:


> I am thinking of buying have you received the E130, this used, do you think?


that's why they're refurbished machines..


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

They are not all used machines, some are just damaged boxes or missing parts... if you buy an A grade machine they are 99% unused.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Wish i could find them again


----------

